# MBTI types as kids in middle school



## Squirrel54 (Sep 25, 2015)

Notice how the INFJ spot only mentions a girl? That's because us guys are so rare and hard to find, no one knows how to categorize us. :happy:


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> ENTJ= The only NT who doesn't spend all of his free time on an MMORPG. Instead, he trolls 4chan and becomes increasingly desensitized to the kinkiest of hentai. Offline, he is that big fat boy who bullies all of the other kids at school. He is an atheistic Satanist and has been to juvenile court at least twice.
> 
> ENTP= His dad died when he was five. His mom is addicted to meth. Now, he goes to school every day wearing a cape, carrying around a fake sword, and talking like it's the middle ages.
> 
> ...


Okay first and foremost why, why are middle school kids (who r like 11-14) having sex??? 
Buuut 
The istp description:laughing:
The intj one is probably true
I think we have superhero day for spirit week and even though I'm in hs I think I'll be super entp-ica or super entp-girl or something cause I'll make it work
The intp description :deathstare: on point


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> ENTJ= The only NT who doesn't spend all of his free time on an MMORPG. Instead, he trolls 4chan and becomes increasingly desensitized to the kinkiest of hentai. Offline, he is that big fat boy who bullies all of the other kids at school. He is an atheistic Satanist and has been to juvenile court at least twice.
> 
> ENTP= His dad died when he was five. His mom is addicted to meth. Now, he goes to school every day wearing a cape, carrying around a fake sword, and talking like it's the middle ages.
> 
> ...


That is pretty funny. Not a chick, but I related to the first part of the ENFP description.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I found this on Reddit and I don't want to create a new thread...

Females…
ESFJ was always the lead in her high school musical and will never ever realize that nobody who isn't already in her fan club doesn't give a fuck. She is second tier popular because she does the same things the cool kids do, except she doesn’t really know why. Her parents brag about her tirelessly on facebook.

ISFJ is neurotic and in therapy, but it isn’t really working. She has OCD tendencies and is majoring in nursing. Her hobbies include Disney movies and looking up anxiety symptoms on webmd.

ESTJ is head of church camp and on her favorite books on facebook are “too many to list” because she can’t remember any she likes or has read recently off the top of her head right now. Every guy who has ever dumped her is gay in her mind.

ISTJ is in pharmacy school and engaged to marry her high school sweetheart who is majoring in mechanical engineering. She has uttered the phrase “kids these days” while still in her teenaged years and she’s a completely different person when drunk (which she has only been twice in her life).

ESFP is in a lot of credit card debt because she can’t stop going to brunch and hitting up hautelook.com. She drives a PT cruiser and got a DUI in college, and all her friends tend to pick up their vernacular from the way she speaks.

ISFP went to Julliard for ballet and has a serious, well-hidden eating disorder. She blew her audition at the first professional troupe she tried to join, so she married a surgeon with whom she hasn’t had sex in months.

ESTP is a twice-divorced CFO of a zoo with a job history in local TV journalism and non-profit fundraising. She has sworn off marriage after a brief stint as a lesbian in South America, preferring to casually date fellow divorcees she meets on OkCupid.

ISTP hangs out with almost-exclusively friend-zoned men and is still in an on-again off-again relationship with her high school boyfriend. She dropped out of her competitive physical therapy program, but still bartends in her college town and lives in a local co-op. She has a septum piercing and likes doing molly at music festivals.

INFP was recently released from the psych ward again for another suicide attempt. She’s doing much better having recently gotten a tattoo and gained a couple dozen new followers on tumblr, but continues to worry about being able to afford to move to Palo Alto with her asian studies degree.

ENFP is always in an oddly serious relationship with somebody new; she recently moved across the country with her most recent ex. She dropped out of law school the first semester and is currently working in marketing for a local all-inclusive resort.

ENFJ is majoring in psychology and is a popular lifestyle blogger. Though she was favored to be president, she ended up new member educator in her sorority, a bit of a snub from her peers who are both jealous of and obsessed with her.

INFJ has been on various SSRI’s and anti-anxiety meds since she was 11. She tends to date guys who cheat on her and, despite being petite, always wears a cover-up at the beach. After attempting a career in fashion design she now works in a school for disabled children.

ENTP goes to law school in Manhattan and is a high functioning alcoholic. She has male roommates who idolize, but are slightly afraid of her and she speed dates with men twice her age at sushi restaurants. Her room is covered in impulse purchases she buys online drunk, and she vaguely dislikes her parents.

INTP is the stoner chick who comes off cold and annoying hipster-snobby. She has mostly male friends and is currently on academic probation while she attempts to finish her double major in computer programming & philosophy and her latest stint in CBT.

INTJ is joylessly finishing her masters in aerospace engineering and is about to start a job at Boeing. She fails to notice when men hit on her and wrongly believes herself to be ugly because she has never had a boyfriend. She copes with insecurity through marathon training and facebook humblebrags.

ENTJ is getting her MBA while working full time as a correspondent for the Washington Post. She drinks dirty martinis and judges her match.com dates exclusively by intelligence, physical appearance and penis size. She just got back to her Georgetown loft after picking up a pair of Jimmy Choos and getting her eggs frozen in the same afternoon.

Up next is males...


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

ESFJ peaked in high school, getting laid constantly by a string of now-chunky ex-girlfriends, most of whom work at bahama breeze and olive garden. He has a steady, low paying inside sales gig and likes to bro out at pro sporting events and Dave & Busters.

ISFJ is an overworked EMT who likes playing league of legends and masturbating. He has been pining for the same girl since his senior year of high school, a very attractive bipolar redhead who likes leading him on and subsequently making out with his more outgoing friends.

ESTJ is an eagle scout who married his girlfriend from marching band. He wears white socks and likes to travel internationally, less as a cultural experience and more for the personal challenge and bragging rights.

ISTJ has a masters in chemical engineering and a secure job in the oil industry. His wife is a stay at home mom and at the age of 28 he already has two well-scrubbed children who are almost old enough to start resenting him.

ESFP has chlamydia again and won't stop stealing his roommate's adderall. He is a communications major at Arizona State University and plans to get some antibiotics when he goes to get his hand x-rayed after whatever happened at the bar last night.

ISFP is a jazz pianist who works at a bakery, which has caused him to recently gain 40 lbs-- he is trying to lose it with cigarettes. His ex-girlfriend recently got engaged to someone taller than him and he's toying with the idea of joining the peace corps.

ESTP just started dating a lands end model, an achievement he ranks somewhere above his USC political science degree and below his Shelby Mustang. He's planning to get a golden retriever puppy whenever the two of them break up and he's learning how to juggle; both plans with the same ends in mind.

ISTP joined the misfit frat his freshman year of college because the nerdy guys who lived there had great pot and Netflix and a 50 inch TV. His grades began slipping and his meek, yet ultra-religious parents let him move back home with them where he still gets high with his female friends from high school and decides which major to switch to.

INFP accidentally fell for his fuck buddy-- a blonde who drives a pink VW bug, who is the antithesis of his typical blue haired anime-loving femme-bisexual girlfriend preference. He's trying to decide if this uniqueness about her means she's "the one" or if he could ever truly love someone who doesn't like Neutral Milk Hotel.

ENFP is finally about to graduate from his small liberal arts college after 6 long years (though he spent one abroad in Scotland studying the Celtics for his archeology minor). He's applying to community colleges to become a physical therapy assistant in attempts to eventually start paying off his already colossal student loans... 

ENFJ has been gearing up to propose to his girlfriend for the past year, but can't quite pull the trigger. Instead they've bought an Italian greyhound together and he joined the Big Brothers Big Sister's program while he continues to convince himself he's still shopping for the perfect conflict free diamond.

INFJ moved back in with his parents after failing to find a grant writing job with his master's in English. He recently met a girl that he likes and is torn between taking a miserable sounding insurance sales job to move out on his own or going back to school in elementary education… 

ENTP is three years out of college and has lost a couple friends who resent his ability to find a girlfriend, get promoted twice, and day drink every weekend. He smokes weed with his boss's cousin and can't remember where he parked his car last night.

INTP is trying online dating, but it's not going well and he's pretty sure he's just going to get a goldfish, some pot, and read the anthology of William James. He goes back to his studio apartment with all three things and opts to get drunk and watch Leonard Susskind lectures on youtube instead.

INTJ is getting his PhD in biochemistry and watches a LOT of Stephen Colbert. Things aren't going very well with his girlfriend, but he's pretty sure as long as he books them a vacation on Martha's Vineyard this June she'll shut up about how unromantic he is.

ENTJ is 25 and head of his distribution company's continuous improvement division. He recently bought himself a house and is trying to decide if he's willing to tell the girl he's been seeing he's willing to be exclusive. His mother is worried he has a drinking problem, but can't seem to come up with enough evidence to convince him to do anything about it.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> lol, I love how it was stereotyping all types, not just N's.
> 
> also, sex in middle school??? What????


I agree with this -I figure esfj to be quite pure - friendly not bitchy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoniesAreSuperCute (Dec 25, 2015)

Should have been "high school" instead of "middle school"... too many...lewd....things


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Agreed, articles too nsfw for middle school and for a lot of people, they'd put college, not HS


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

WarMoose said:


> This sounds more like an ENFP thing.
> 
> *ENTP is the kid that blew up a toilet on a dare* and changes his grades by hacking the school system with help from the INTJ. He is also on the debate team. * He also wishes that the INFJ girl stops stalking him on facebook. He is also sapiosexual*


That was me in middle school lol.

ESTP: Has the kewlest cell phone in all of school. Plays practical jokes on everyone. Kind of a douchebag.

ISTP: The little badass who rides dirt bikes and plays paintball after school.

ENTJ: The bully who plays sports and does well at school at the same time.

INTJ: The really smart kid who pisses everyone off. And by everyone, I mean everyone. Even the teacher doesn't like his [email protected]$$.

ESFJ: Queen bee/ drama queen who everyone "loves" but secretly dislikes. A lot of people are envious of her.

ISFJ: Quiet, shy girl who's been in a "serious" relationship for the past 3 years.

ESTJ: President of the student government. A bully just like the ENTJ but more of a bonehead.

ISTJ: The foreign kid who knows the answers to all the teacher's questions and won the spelling bee. He joins a couple clubs but only to put it on his resume for college.

ENFJ: The loud, charming kid who is high up in many clubs. Has his own set of cronies with him at all times.

INFJ: Creative, quiet girl who everyone seems to overlook. Even when she's obviously right.

INTP: Loner kid who hates "the establishment" and intentionally rebels against everything, for reasons even he isn't fully sure of.

ENTP: Loud, semi-awkward kid who occasionally acts as the Class Clown. Kind of an asshole, probably has ADD.

ENFP: Also probably has ADD. Creative and friendly, popular with most people. May occasionally get beaten up when he doesn't realize he's being annoying.

INFP: Girl who claims she is gay/bi without fully grasping what that means. She got the teacher fired in 7th grade for saying "girls aren't good at math."

ESFP: Cute, ditzy girl / funny, energetic guy who lose their innocence earlier than most middle-school aged kids (smoking weed, partying, etc.)

ISFP: Shy kid who likes making cartoons and painting happy little pictures. Suspended for fighting twice because it's the only way he knows how to be assertive.


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

Jesus what kind of middle schools did you guys go to??? I guarantee you 99% of kids in middle school are not having actual sex yet lol


ESTJ - The official school asshole who pushes the nerds into lockers and steals their lunch. In reality his home life is kinda crappy since his dad is an abusive micromanaging freak, which rubs off on him. He is the leader of the Wrestling Team and publicly berates the ESTP for never showing up to practice on time

ESTP - The unofficial school asshole who made out with his best friend's ESFP girlfriend and will start a fight if you look at him in the wrong way. He got suspended for sneaking into the school in the middle of the night with a six pack he stole from the corner deli

ISTP - The chill skater/parkour dude who all the girls swoon over, too bad he's always got his headphones in listening to Metallica and Pearl Jam so he never took advantage of that

ESFJ - The really popular girl with rich parents who tries to be genuinely nice but inadvertently comes off as catty and spoiled. She is in a million different after school activities and the lowest grade on her report card is an A- 

ESFP - The party girl who makes out with a different guy each week and has a massive breakdown in public at least once each semester

ENFP - The nerdy/artsy theater geek who avoids being bullied by the ESTx kids by making everyone laugh

INFP - The hippie girl who eternally looks like she just got out of bed and writes extremely passionate poems in her spare time. But you will never get to see those poems since she is extremely shy about her feelings

ISFP - The skater/scene girl with fuchsia colored hair who "only dates other girls...for now" 

INTP - The overweight girl who constantly wears cosplay costumes to school and gets into verbal fights with the ESxP kids whenever they say stupid things

ENFJ - The sensitive popular guy who takes the INFx kids under his wing and tries to teach them to stand up for themselves 

INFJ - The nerdy quiet guy in a sweater who is the President of Environmental, Recycling, and Anti-Bullying Clubs. He is very smart but most teachers don't like him much since he never speaks up in class 

ISFJ - The stereotypical "good girl". All the high school boys want to invite her to their parties and she agrees to go as long as she gets home in time to help her mom cook dinner

ISTJ - The guy who gets very good grades because he studies 24/7. He is the co-captain of the Wrestling Team and secretly despises the ESTJ because he is too darn loud and derides all the ExxP kids as being immature

ENTP - The nerdy chick who is in a long distance relationship with a guy in Japan and wants to skip high school to move to Sapporo with him

INTJ - The kid who is taking Calc II classes that were not even available to middle schoolers until he petitioned the school district

ENTJ - The computer nerd no one fucks with


----------



## Big Brother (Jun 17, 2021)

lkjhgfdsa said:


> estj-mean bossy bitches everyone hates
> esfj-most popular good looking girls
> estp-ignorant asshole jocks
> esfp-little sluts soon to become big sluts when they grow up
> ...


lmfao you took this too far


----------



## Big Brother (Jun 17, 2021)

JacksonHeights said:


> Jesus what kind of middle schools did you guys go to??? I guarantee you 99% of kids in middle school are not having actual sex yet lol
> 
> 
> ESTJ - The official school asshole who pushes the nerds into lockers and steals their lunch. In reality his home life is kinda crappy since his dad is an abusive micromanaging freak, which rubs off on him. He is the leader of the Wrestling Team and publicly berates the ESTP for never showing up to practice on time
> ...


I think INTP would be the weird, nerdy and edgy kid who dislikes all the girls in his school and always hangs out in the computer lab.


----------



## nudgemepapi (Sep 27, 2021)

im an infp and you're kinda right so fuck you


----------

